# Blue Hawk Router Table parts...



## Derek Ostrovski (Feb 21, 2019)

I bought a used Blue Hawk router table with a router... it is missing some fence parts... I am looking for a source where I can buy parts like the whole new fence and feather boards... help !


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Welcome Derek to the forums..
which model # do you have and what parts are you missing...
do you have the stuff to make a new fence???
feather boards are pretty much aftermarket accessories you can purchase separately or make on your own..

On the chance yur new to routers........
we have *a link here* to send you over to that has a lot of helpful information...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi Derek and welcome. A picture would be helpful and you can post one as long as it is a file in your computer. Use the Go Advanced button and find the Manage Attachments button on the page it takes you to. (Down below the dialogue box). If you need more help with it just ask.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Welcome to the forum Derek. Stick's post has a good deal of information and some details from you would help. Making a workable fence shouldn't be too much of an issue but knowing more about the table will help.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

@Derek Ostrovski - welcome to the forums - looked up a picture of your router table and it appears that it was sold at Lowes at one time, but is no longer available.
As has been stated, you can buy feather boards anywhere, or make your own and you can certainly build your own fence.

Here's a fence I built for my home made router table. Since these pictures were taken, I enclosed the dust collection port on the back. The faces are adjustable to accommodate different diameter bits and the outfeed face, as you can see in the third picture can be fitted with a small piece of arborite to allow for jointing.


----------



## Derek Ostrovski (Feb 21, 2019)

I have model #1034 missing left part of the fence and feather boards... thank you for the reply and the links


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Derek Ostrovski said:


> I have model #1034 missing left part of the fence and feather boards... thank you for the reply and the links


the left is a mirror image of the right...
make them...
make the featherboards too...


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

You can get feather boards at Woodcraft. I'm too lazy to make them. At one time, they had the Kreg on sale.


----------



## pusserboy (Mar 4, 2018)

I went on line to see pictures of Blue Halk router tables there are a couple of types. you can see the attachments there are on the tables.
I think with these pictures you can buy after market parts or hardware such as 'nuts and bolts' at your local hardware.
Here is the site where I found the pictures. 

https://www.google.com/search?rlz=1...AgFEAE&biw=1920&bih=888#imgrc=qIBxtNAKwxrLJM:

Stuart


----------

